# Title Not Available???



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Has anyone run across the following notation when looking up a Kindle book:

"Title Not Available. Due to copyright restrictions, certain Kindle Titles are not available everywhere. If the country or region displayed is incorrect, you may change it by clicking "Change region". This title is not available for customers from:
United States (change region) Shop titles available for United States.  

I was looking up a book that a friend told me about: Leave it to Psmith (Kindle Edition) by P G Wodehouse (Author) and could not believe that an Amazon Digital book was unavailable in the United States. I checked out B&N and you can buy it from them, not in eBook format, however.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep, run into this quite a lot.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

This happens a lot. I'm sure it will all be sorted out eventually and ebooks will be readily available everywhere. As an international Kindler, Amazon often tells me that Kindle books are not available in my country. On the other hand, sometimes I want to share a Kindle book, only to find it's not available to US customers!

_Leave it to Psmith_ is available to me (in South Africa).











The previous two books I encountered that were available to me, but not to US Kindlers were _Bad Science_ and _The Remains of the Day_.









and 









I mention these so that we can keep track of broader availability and have a little celebration when titles start crossing borders!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I believe Wodenhouse is a British author, so that could be why you can't get it here.  Love Wodenhouse so hopefully they will be available to US customers soon


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Prazzie said:


> _Leave it to Psmith_ is available to me (in South Africa).


Hi Prazzie, hope it was worth the wait for the Kindle! Did you ever watch that movie with the scene where a customs agent was murdered from behind a giant animatronic cigarette lighter?

(that will totally confuse the 97% of board members who didn't see/don't remember the thread).


----------



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

Psmith in the City and Psmith, Journalist are both available on Gutenberg, along with a long list of Wodehouse's other books. Gutenberg is now putting up a bunch of their titles in mobi format, along with the plain text versions. Of course, both are readable on Kindle. All their content is formatted and posted by volunteers, and it is all free. Well worth checking out, even though you have to load it over the usb cable.

Later: The site is Project Gutenberg. Here is the link: http://www.gutenberg.org


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

khrunner said:


> Psmith in the City and Psmith, Journalist are both available on Gutenberg, along with a long list of Wodehouse's other books. Gutenberg is now putting up a bunch of their titles in mobi format, along with the plain text versions. Of course, both are readable on Kindle. All their content is formatted and posted by volunteers, and it is all free. Well worth checking out, even though you have to load it over the usb cable.
> 
> Later: The site is Project Gutenberg. Here is the link: http://www.gutenberg.org


Thanks. I will check it out. It is odd that my friend bought the book from Amazon, but it is not available in the US as an eBook and Leave it to Psmith is not on that site.


----------



## Moosh (Dec 22, 2009)

legalbs2 said:


> Thanks. I will check it out. It is odd that my friend bought the book from Amazon, but it is not available in the US as an eBook and Leave it to Psmith is not on that site.


I've posted this before but...

I think the issue with e-books (and correct me if I'm wrong) is that they are deemed to have been sold in the country they were purchased from. So if an e-book is not available to Australia, Amazon can not sell it to someone located in Australia because they would be selling the book IN Australia which is the big no no. This is why you can buy paperbacks, because they are shipped from Amazon, they are deemed to have been sold in the U.S. so there's no issue. I might have got that completely wrong but it sorta makes sense. And vice versa for e-books that aren't available in the U.S. They can't be sold there because there are no rights to the digital version in the U.S.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks, that makes sense.


----------



## TrueTenacity (Mar 15, 2010)

Argh, this is sooooo annoying... especially when the books are available in the country...

Hope Amazon pulls their fingers out and fixes this...


----------



## suze2000 (Dec 23, 2009)

I get the analogy, but it's really frustrating.    And it also makes no sense, as half the books I order from Amazon ship from New Zealand anyway.  

Most of the books I read are American as I get my recommendations from American friends. It's driving me mad not to be able to buy them on my Kindle. That and the fact that Amazon has got wise to my workaround and is REQUIRING me to phone them now to continue to purchase. WTH?


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

I've seen the same thing as well... I've also seen that books that were on the Kindle Store are not Available anymore... Such as Christine Feehan's series... I'm glad I bought the books while I hd the chance...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Christine Feehan is available to me... I'm in the USA, TX..
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_9?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=christine+feehan&sprefix=christine


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

The Dark Series Books 1 to 9, 12 and 13 are not on the Kindle Store... They were available for the past several months up till the Price war began... Then they were taken off... Only books 10, 11, 14-to Dark Curse are on the Kindle Store... So that's like 6 books that's still available... It's stupid, cuz they shouldn't of put these books on the store in the first place if they were going to take them off now... It's pointless...


----------



## TechBotBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

khrunner said:


> Psmith in the City and Psmith, Journalist are both available on Gutenberg, along with a long list of Wodehouse's other books. Gutenberg is now putting up a bunch of their titles in mobi format, along with the plain text versions. Of course, both are readable on Kindle. All their content is formatted and posted by volunteers, and it is all free. Well worth checking out, even though you have to load it over the usb cable.
> 
> Later: The site is Project Gutenberg. Here is the link: http://www.gutenberg.org


Brilliant -- thanks for the lead

- Tbb


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

MagicalWingLT said:


> The Dark Series Books 1 to 9, 12 and 13 are not on the Kindle Store... They were available for the past several months up till the Price war began... Then they were taken off... Only books 10, 11, 14-to Dark Curse are on the Kindle Store... So that's like 6 books that's still available... It's stupid, cuz they shouldn't of put these books on the store in the first place if they were going to take them off now... It's pointless...


I think the reason a lot of those books haven't reappeared is that as a result of that little battle, Amazon was forced to renegotiate the contracts with those publishers. I'm guessing that until negotiations are complete, they won't sell those books in ebook format. I think they will show back up once contract negotiations are completed, however, they are liable to be at a different (possibly higher) price.


----------

